# Family vacation out west



## walkinboss01 (Oct 21, 2016)

I was lucky enough to grow up being able to travel a good bit due to my dad working for the airlines. My wife has only been out west once or twice, and neither one of my kids have every been. They are 6 and 12 yrs old. If you could go to one state/area where would you go and why? What's on you bucket list? Thx


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 21, 2016)

Southern Utah near 4 corners.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 21, 2016)

If it's only one state and you are asking for suggestions, I would say California hands down. So much to do and see. Beaches in southern California, wine country and forest in Northern California. I lived there and for a a few years while I was in the Navy. If I were to move out west, I would probably move to Oregon or Washington.  I have never been to Colorado and that is on my bucket list


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 21, 2016)

"The West" is a big area. LOTS of places worth visiting. Narrow it down a bit, Camping trip? Attractions? Dude Ranch? Parks? What's your thing?


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 22, 2016)

Wyoming hands down!


----------



## livetohunt (Oct 22, 2016)

It would be hard to beat the Rocky Mountain national Park/Estes Park area.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 22, 2016)

I guess I was asking more about national parks, scenery, attractions. We are more into mountains vs beaches. Where would you go if you had a week to travel around a little to be able to see the most.


----------



## Darien1 (Oct 22, 2016)

I like the area from Rapid City, SD to around Butte Montana.  Rushmore, black hills, Devil's Tower, Little Big Horn, Yellowstone and lots more.


----------



## carver (Oct 22, 2016)

Yellowstone(/Montana/Wyoming)


----------



## shotgun (Oct 23, 2016)

Tetons  in wy and yellowstone in montana


----------



## Milkman (Oct 24, 2016)

walkinboss01 said:


> I guess I was asking more about national parks, scenery, attractions. We are more into mountains vs beaches. Where would you go if you had a week to travel around a little to be able to see the most.



By a week I assume you plan to fly to a destination and rent a vehicle, correct?

If that is the plan then there is but one destination IMO. It is a place that every human being should see in his/her life time.  Yellowstone and the surrounding area.  You can fly into any one of the surrounding cities, get a vehicle, and be prepared to be amazed.  Around every corner and over every hill is a postcard perfect view.

This is a link to a similar thread I posted years ago before we went in 2010. Be sure to see post 38 where I link to some pictures.  Feel free to PM if any of this  interests you. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=480335&highlight=yellowstone

Close the thread you have your answer


----------



## Swamp Monkey (Oct 24, 2016)

If you don't mind driving a fair amount you can do what my family and I did back in June.
Fly from Atlanta to Las Vegas. Spend 1 DAY in Vegas sight seeing. Notice I said DAY. Night time is not a good time for kids or God fearing adults in Vegas. Next day drive from Vegas to Visalia, CA. Go interstate, thru Bakersfield. Boring drive but it's the quickest way. Next day go to Sequoia National Park and spend the night in Bakersfield. Next day drive from Bakersfield to Death Valley Via Hwy 178 / 190. The scenery on this drive is incredible. Spend the night somewhere around Death Valley. We spent the night in Indian Springs NV. Next Day drive to Kanab, UT. We rented a house and spent a week in Kanab. From Kanab you can go the Zion, Grand Canyon north rim, Bryce Cannon, etc. And they are all with-in a 1-2 hour drive. Also there's a place in Kanab called Muley Crazy that you'll want to check out. Once you're done in Kanab drive back to Vegas and fly back to Atlanta. We flew in and out of Vegas because the flights and rental cars where cheap. I got a Ford Expedition for $472 for 10 days with unlimited mileage. Good thing too because we put over 2500 miles on it. Yes we drove a ton of miles but it was worth every mile.


----------



## mattuga (Oct 25, 2016)

As for your bucket list question, Alaska.

I go out west a good bit now so I enjoy ranting about the trips I've done.  There are so many options you can find one that suits your interests/accommodations needs best.  On a first trips for the kids you simply will not beat a Yellowstone and Grand Teton trip, as a GA kid I was blown away.  I've been 5 times and can't wait to get back, hoping for a winter trip next time.  My wife and I just got back from a trip and we did the Redwoods in Northern CA and Crater Lake in OR with a couple state parks along the way.  It was phenomenal, the Redwoods are something else.  Glacier National Park is the most visually stunning place I've ever been.  Grand Canyon is cool but being deathly afraid of heights leaves it lower on my list than others.  In college the family did a great trip to the NW with Mt St Helens, Mt Rainier and Olympic Natl Park - I highly suggest the helicopter ride around the crater of St Helens.  I couldn't leave out a trip to Denver, you are not short on options at all with Rocky Mtn Natl Park and much more.  Flights are very reasonable and the options are many, S WY isn't too far of a drive.  My buddy and I did a trip this past July to CO for 5 days - hiked a 14er (Mt Bierstadt) , mtn biked a ski resort, hit an Avett Bros show at red rocks, and saw the weirdness that is Boulder, CO.  Wyoming is my favorite state, probably because I worked there the summer I turned 21 and know it best.  There is so much beauty outside of YNP as well, if you have time to hit the Wind River Mtn Range the camping and backpacking there is unparalleled.   

Shotgun:  How does that leather taste?  YNP in Utah, haha!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 26, 2016)

Hard to pick just one.

California is pretty amazing and has a lot to offer.
  -Hollywood
  -Beaches (Santa Monica, Santa Barbara, Pismo)
  -Mountains (Yosemite is pretty amazing although too commercialized with tourists...but half dome and el capitan is pretty amazing)
  - Sequoia National Park (Sequoia trees and redwoods are unbelievable...also, pretty close to Yosemite).
  - Monterrey Peninsula with all the golf courses (also Hearst Castle on the way up there)
  -San Francisco (Golden Gate Bridge, Lombard St)
  -Desert side...Death Valley is pretty cool.

Outside of that, you've got several places which are bucket list type of destinations.

Grand Canyon - Amazing...but close to nothing

Yellowstone & Grand Tetons parks are close together and amazing.

Four corners is pretty cool...but it is just a cement pad that has 2 lines intersecting painted on it.  Some of the indian dwellings around the area are neat as well.


If I had to pick just one, I'd probably say Grand Canyon.  But it would be hard to spend a week there....it's more of a day thing.

Yellowstone and Tetons can be done in 2-3 days....but you have to plan accordingly.  Obviously, 4-5 days would allow for more day hikes and exploring.

California could be done in a week...but plan accordingly and have it mapped out.  Start in LA...spend a day there and at the coast.  Spend a day driving up to SF hitting Hwy 1 for a little bit and Monterrey.  Spend a day in SF...driving out the afternoon towards Yosemite.  Spend a day in Yosemite.  Spend a day in Sequoia NP...drive back down to LA the next day and fly out.


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 16, 2016)

definitely the Grand Canyon. That should be on everyone's bucket list.


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2016)

livetohunt said:


> It would be hard to beat the Rocky Mountain national Park/Estes Park area.


  Beautiful and add Garden of the gods



Darien1 said:


> I like the area from Rapid City, SD to around Butte Montana.  Rushmore, black hills, Devil's Tower, Little Big Horn, Yellowstone and lots more.



  If you could see the badlands, Mt Rushmore, DT, maybe crazy horse (not sure how far along they are, and  hit Yellowstone, Tetons that'd be great.   I think the Mtns of NC, Tenn are better to than the black hills


----------



## Milkman (Jan 24, 2017)

walkinboss01 said:


> I was lucky enough to grow up being able to travel a good bit due to my dad working for the airlines. My wife has only been out west once or twice, and neither one of my kids have every been. They are 6 and 12 yrs old. If you could go to one state/area where would you go and why? What's on you bucket list? Thx



So what did y'all decide on............... inquiring minds need to know


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 24, 2017)

There are tons of great places in the West, plenty I haven't seen. If I had to choose for a first trip, either the redwoods or Yellowstone. The redwood forests are something everyone should see.


----------



## fishingtiger (Jan 26, 2017)

I lived in and have travelled all over the west. There is no comparison in what you can see between the Tetons and Yellowstone in a weeks time. Go there!


----------



## 660griz (Jan 26, 2017)

I avoid California at all cost.
Colorado, Arizona, New Mexico, Wyoming, Montana, Utah.
Yellowstone! Grand Tetons! Grand Canyon! Awesome stuff. I did a motorcycle trip with the wife from Georgia to Yellowstone. Next time, I will trailer across the middle US.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 26, 2017)

We're going to Washington DC this year as a 6th grade trip for my daughter. We home school so we have a little more flexibility. We are planning the trip out west in 2018. I just asked so far in advance so I could do an abundance of research. Lol. I think we're leaning toward Yellowstone or glacier.


----------



## steeleagle (Jan 27, 2017)

Utah is incredible (5 national parks, Moab is AWESOME,,,,,Dinosaur tracks)!!!!! So much to see and not a bad drive from Las Vegas......IMO, Yellowstone is the most overrated, uncomfortable national park I've ever been to. Grand Teton rocks!!!


----------



## Davis31052 (Jan 27, 2017)

My son and I are doing this for my 50th this year. Flying into Durango Colorado and then 4 days of exploring the San Juan  Montains via the Million Dollar Hwy. Side trips to Mesa Verde and possibly 4 corners as well.  Gonna try for some trout fishing too. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Milkman (May 23, 2018)

walkinboss01 said:


> We're going to Washington DC this year as a 6th grade trip for my daughter. We home school so we have a little more flexibility. We are planning the trip out west in 2018. I just asked so far in advance so I could do an abundance of research. Lol. I think we're leaning toward Yellowstone or glacier.



So it’s late spring 2018.  Is it gonna happen ??


----------



## bany (May 24, 2018)

The badlands all the way to Northern California and drop through the Rockies to New Mexico and Utah. Washington and Oregon aren’t too shabby. Alaska is calling too!


----------



## BassRaider (May 24, 2018)

Darien1 said:


> I like the area from Rapid City, SD to around Butte Montana.  Rushmore, black hills, Devil's Tower, Little Big Horn, Yellowstone and lots more.



Yes!
Last June, I took a mc trip that included the Badlands, Rushmore, Devil's Tower, Cody WY, and Yellowstone. 
If you're wanting to visit Nat Parks, get a park pass.

Also went to Bighorn,Dinosaur, Canyonlands Nat Parks


----------



## GeorgiaBob (May 24, 2018)

Another unique option would be to fly into Albuquerque, New Mexico, rent a car and head for the hills.  Santa Fe, Taos, Los Alamos, Indian reservations.  Or head for the desert and non-Mexican aliens around Roswell, strange sights in Carlsbad Caverns.  

Shopping in the square in Santa Fe should please the wife and kids. A trip to Los Alamos should also include a visit to the Salinas Pueblo Missions National Monument and the amazing cliff dwellings. And Taos is near with arts and lots of tourist trinkets.

You will not be far from Southern Colorado.  I second the advise to visit Durango, CO.  The kids would love the coal fired train ride from Durango to Silverton.  In a long ago era (30 years ago) I put my 8 and five year old kids on the train and waved goodbye as the train pulled out (then got in my car and drove to Silverton to meet them at the station)!  There is another, narrow gauge, steam train running somewhere closer to New Mex along the border.

If you are really adventurous drive a little east and visit the Davis Mountains in west Texas (there are rental cabins in the park that were built in the 1930s by the CCC) and the McDonald Observatory near Ft Davis.  West Texas is a wild and fun place - but lots of driving - nothing is "close" by east coast standards. 

Have fun wherever you go.


----------

